# Bontrager Aeolus brake problem



## dew4rd (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi,

I have just recently bought some Bontrager Aeolus TLR 3's with my 2014 Trek Madone 5.9. I skipped the cork pads straight away and went with the SwissStop Black Prince Flash EVO. I've done about 800k's on them so far and have struggled with rear brake performance.

I've got a TriRig Omega X on its way as the stock Bontrager brake hits my Stages PM so hopefully that might help a little.

I cleaned my bike the other day and in the process I always give my pads and brake tracks a good clean. After I was finished I noticed this build up on my rear brake which did not come off from general scrubbing with my sponge (with some bike degreaser/soapy water).

I also noticed a fair bit of marking on the brake tracks on the Aeolus's.

Is this normal?




























Thanks

Daniel


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Edit...it's most likely a bit of the pad material from the SS pads. Try the cork, they work great.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Trek is pretty anal when it comes to brake pads.. I know they have opened up a few more to use, but not sure about those specifically. ( I'm using their cork, but don't have the newer TLR's ) I'd try to find out if those are on the "approved" list before taking it up with Trek.


----------



## dew4rd (Dec 17, 2012)

The manufacturer actually lists these pads as "approved" and there for covered by the Bontrager warranty

http://www.swissstop.com/media/95722/techbulletin_bontragercarbonroadwheels_ja2015.pdf

and plus I need to use the narrower Flash Evo pads as the cork pads are fatter. With these Aeolus's being wider plus the direct mount brakes, to get the best brake lever feel I need narrower pads


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Brake tracks wear. Road dust and grit that gets under the pads while riding will contribute to this. In the wet, it's worse. I like the cork pads, dry and wet.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Bontrager dis-recommends the Swiss Stops for use in the wet. Having tried their cork pads myself and seen how well they work on Bontrager rims run by riding buddies, I'd figure out a way to use them. One of my friends (who owns a Trek store) got 17k miles from a set of the cork pads.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

I tried the cork pads for a bit, wasn't happy with them. Used the brand new set of Reynolds new cryo blue pads and have liked them so far, but as said Bontrager is very selective in approved pads.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I found it takes some riding for cork pads to wear in and develop decent grip. This is especially true if the wheels are new and the brake track totally pristine, at least for CF wheels that don't have a textured brake track, like the Aeolus wheels.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

My Trek store owning friend regularly sees Bontrager carbon rims ruined by using the wrong pads. Warranty does not cover that.

I tried the Bontrager pads on my FarSport chinese rims and they worked quite well other than squealing a bit. They were the most difficult pads to mount (in EE pad holders) however. I had to file down the back sides of the pads to get them in.


----------



## dew4rd (Dec 17, 2012)

Okay thanks, I'll give the cork pads a go


----------



## dew4rd (Dec 17, 2012)

First ride (dry conditions) on the cork pads, wow sooo much nicer! More initial bite, better modulation and a lot quieter.

The big test will be in the wet but first impressions are really good. Should have used them from the start


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

dew4rd said:


> First ride (dry conditions) on the cork pads, wow sooo much nicer! More initial bite, better modulation and a lot quieter.
> 
> The big test will be in the wet but first impressions are really good. Should have used them from the start


Funny how the pads supplied w/ the wheels actually work pretty well, hey? Almost like the manufacturer spent some time and money developing and testing them.


----------



## dew4rd (Dec 17, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> Funny how the pads supplied w/ the wheels actually work pretty well, hey? Almost like the manufacturer spent some time and money developing and testing them.



Yes! Well said!

However this kind of stuff written on the bontrager website made me incline to go straight for the Black Prince due to my concern in the wet:

"The recenlty approved Swiss Stop Black Prince pads have been proven by our Trek Factory Racing riders and tested by our engineers. They may provide increased braking performance in wet conditions"


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

The Trek LBS owner and his son who I ride with frequently have not complained about wet braking on their bontrager carbon wheels and cork pads. Even in summer when it doesn't rain here the roads we ride on are often wet due to fog drip.

I thought I read on the Bontrager site that they did not recommend the SwissStop pads in the wet.


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

Sorry if it is a late reply on the old post. 
Any more comments or updates on the cork pads. I tried Zipp cork pads today and I liked them too much. Any idea on heating rim on descends and experience in wet conditions. I assume these don’t heat the rim much as rubber pads.
Appreciate your input!


----------

